# Dyed Concrete Patio



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I have a great client with a difficult issue. He is relying on my "expertise", but I am out of my comfort zone on this one. Outside, he has a poured concrete patio that was mixed with a dye before setting. Soon after the pouring, he realized something was very wrong when he saw he was tracking the red dye into his house, especially after a rain. He had the contractor come back and their solution was to apply a clear coat of some sort. The contractor has since gone out of business and can't be found, so the product is unknown. Whatever it is, it looks horrible, very patchy and not uniform. This all happened a few years ago. Now, the client wants to paint the patio. I just don't know of a product that will stand up to the rain and snow and bond well to the mystery clear coat product underneath. I am a residential repaint guy and I have the suspicion that there is an industrial product out there. I am hopeful that one the proffessionals frequenting this site will have some knowledge for me. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Was it an acid stain application?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Adam

Sounds like a tough application. I think if it has been out in the vermont weather for 4 years, and has shown signs of failure, it shouldnt be too hard to eliminate it. I would etch it and power wash. Then figure out which concrete stain to apply, knowing that concrete finishes on horizontal surfaces are asking for trouble. That may be something that needs to get cleaned and refinished frequently. I might keep it simple and suggest a clear water seal and have it take the look of unfinished concrete. This would probably be the easiest to maintain. Again, tough application...kind of unusual territory to be in.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

The mystery clear could be anything... but... most likely it was a cheap thermoplastic acrylic sealer. These sealers have a very weak cohesive strength and low bond strength. That means... it really needs to be removed if you are going to coat that concrete.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Adam
> 
> Sounds like a tough application. I think if it has been out in the vermont weather for 4 years, and has shown signs of failure, it shouldnt be too hard to eliminate it. I would etch it and power wash.
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Adam

I have used acid etching on garage floors where carpenters unintentionally spilled stains, etc. and been impressed with its ability to remove most anything. In your case, if the existing coating has been weathering for a few years, I would try it.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

That is just what I wanted to hear. Thanks Scott.:icon_biggrin:


----------

